# MTB for general use?



## ScotiaLass (16 Nov 2014)

I don't use my 29er MTB for any serious off road activities.
The most it does is some light trails/woods and (mostly) towpaths. 
I much prefer it to my hybrid (with rear carrier/front basket) which is used for small shopping runs and plodding into town. I like the fact it has no QR fixings and so it easier to lock up than the MTB.

BUT having ridden MTB's all my life, I like the riding position etc and I wouldn't mind using it more for the shopping trips etc.
So...I was thinking...should I put some better fitted mudguards on it (currently has Crud Race Pacs on) and a rear rack OR get rid of the hybrid and buy a more basic MTB to which I could fit a rack/guards etc for plodding around on?
Does anyone have a MTB fitted out for general purpose use....any pics?


----------



## Sara_H (16 Nov 2014)

I used my specialized myka as an all rounder for a while. Have to admit I put a pannier rack and mudguards on it.

I'm the oppisite to you though, I prefer the step through frame and riding position of my Dawes Mojave, so the myka has been sat unused for quite a while now.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Nov 2014)

Sara_H said:


> I used my specialized myka as an all rounder for a while. Have to admit I put a pannier rack and mudguards on it.
> 
> I'm the oppisite to you though, I prefer the step through frame and riding position of my Dawes Mojave, so the myka has been sat unused for quite a while now.


How weird we both have the same two bikes!!!


----------



## Sara_H (16 Nov 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> How weird we both have the same two bikes!!!


We're bike twins! 

It was a bit of a faff finding a rack to fit to the myka - got the super tourist disc in the end. Had to but an attachment to as there are no lugs for it on the triangle.


----------



## Ern1e (16 Nov 2014)

Hi @ScotiaLass I have been using a hard frame mtb for genral purpose use including a trailer these days ! I have racks front and rear and well some kind of bag just about anywhere I could put one lol,recently fitted some raised centre rib tyres to the old girl (named Donkey this due to it being a beast of burden) I must admit I also like the more upright riding position and the ability to travel of road if needed ! must admit though not as fast as a road machine but carrying shopping etc speed is not so much of an issue.Hope this helps and before I forget Mrs ern1e also use a mtb but hers has front sus so no rack but is equiped with a basket.


----------



## mcshroom (16 Nov 2014)

Is it possible to set up the hybrid to mimic your MTB? If you get the contact points right then they should feel pretty similar


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Nov 2014)

I think her hybrid is a lot shorter, it's almost a "Dutch" style IIRC, very upright.

Otherwise, MTB's are versatile things, a rack is usually not a problem to fit, bar bags aren't a problem etc. no reason it can't go on the shopping trip 

If you want to replace the hybrid with a something else, then a Carrera Subway would be worth a look. MTB based, takes rack and guards and no suspension fork. At most you'd change tyres if they weren't suitable.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Nov 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> *I think her hybrid is a lot shorter, it's almost a "Dutch" style IIRC, very upright.*
> 
> Otherwise, MTB's are versatile things, a rack is usually not a problem to fit, bar bags aren't a problem etc. no reason it can't go on the shopping trip
> 
> If you want to replace the hybrid with a something else, then a Carrera Subway would be worth a look. MTB based, takes rack and guards and no suspension fork. At most you'd change tyres if they weren't suitable.



Yeah it is.
Ideally I'd like something with disc brakes....not too fussed about front suspension although some of the towpaths can be a tad rough so it maybe worth it (as long as it can be locked out).
Obviously the main thing is it is able to take a rack


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2014)

I use an old Trek 800 that is old enough to be a rigid frame without suspension. It has a rack, but no muguards at present, as snow can be quite a problem for mudguards. I'm considering making a mudshield for the front, and covering the rear rack with corroplast instead. These old bikes do a wonderful job for commuting and shopping. Lack of suspension is not a problem in this application, IMHO, and they are lighter without suspension, as well. I figure the simpler one can keep a bicycle, the better, in this case. Raleigh made some spectacular old rigid mountain bikes, if I recall correctly. Many of the older mountain bikes had long chainstays and wheelbases, as well as cantilever brakes, making them good candidates for 26" tourers as well. Fitted with 26 x 1.5 tires (after winter, perhaps) they really roll along quite nicely. When faced with the threat of snow, I usually have 26x 2.25 tires on mine, if it looks to get deep, or my customary 26 x 1.75 mtb tires on otherwise. Not fast, but thrifty and efficient.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Nov 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> I use an old Trek 800 that is old enough to be a rigid frame without suspension. It has a rack, but no muguards at present, as snow can be quite a problem for mudguards. I'm considering making a mudshield for the front, and covering the rear rack with corroplast instead. These old bikes do a wonderful job for commuting and shopping. Lack of suspension is not a problem in this application, IMHO, and they are lighter without suspension, as well. I figure the simpler one can keep a bicycle, the better, in this case. Raleigh made some spectacular old rigid mountain bikes, if I recall correctly. Many of the older mountain bikes had long chainstays and wheelbases, as well as cantilever brakes, making them good candidates for 26" tourers as well. Fitted with 26 x 1.5 tires (after winter, perhaps) they really roll along quite nicely. When faced with the threat of snow, I usually have 26x 2.25 tires on mine, if it looks to get deep, or my customary 26 x 1.75 mtb tires on otherwise. Not fast, but thrifty and efficient.


Sounds good.
I prefer my tyres to be a minimum of 2.0 width. I have a balance issue and feel safer on wider tyres.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2014)

That is the great thing about such bikes, it seems they can take many widths of tires. Just another treasure from their vault of versatility.


----------



## ScotiaLass (17 Nov 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> That is the great thing about such bikes, it seems they can take many widths of tires. Just another treasure from their vault of versatility.


ha, you don't have to sell me....


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2014)

Sorry, 'tis a reflex action, from years in the camera business.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Nov 2014)

I use a subway disc for pootling whit the kids / winter hack , good job too as my normal commuter BB died at the weekend so its been set up for commuting.
http://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/2014-01-28-10-24-02-jpg.37041/


----------

